# preeclampsia at 28 weeks and emergency c section



## staky89

Hi everyone. I just wanted to post here to share my story. For anyone going through the same. 

At 28weeks I went to the hospital for my 28 week check with the consultant. I went in to find my bp was sky high and I had protein in my water so I was amitted straight away and given steriod injections. I was monitored closly but the day after had a bad turn. I was rushed down to delivery and had so many drs and nurses round me. I was so scared. I have pcos and it took me and my hubby bout a year n half to concieve with help from metformin. Anyway, after about 7 hours of them trying to stable me theu decided I had to be rushed in for an emergency section. 

My beautiful little girl was born 21-12-12 only 2 pound 3 and is now 11weeks old. She was discharged from hospital 3weeks before my actual due date. Its been such a hard journey from ventilator, c pap, hi flow and going through infections but the work the hospital staff do is amazing. We are at home with no oxygen shes on 4 hourly feeds and over 5 pound. 

It is a very hard thing to go through bt remember you are never alone. 

Lots of love x 

I just want people to know they are not alone.


----------



## Agiboma

Congratulation on your LO, youll find lots of support in the preemie section, glad to hear LO is home with you and adjusting well.


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats onur lil one and well done on your journey so far. Wishing you lil one good health.


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on your little girl glad she is doing well.


----------



## WishfulX1

Congratulations on your LO :) 
I had a very similar story to yours except I was 33weeks, glad your LO is home and doing well :)


----------

